# 211K Guide Scrolling



## dontech

I just got a brand new 211k and I notice a difference from my older 211k. When I hold down the arrows to scroll the guide on the new receiver -- either right or down it only scrolls a bit and stops. In order to continue to scroll, I have to release the button and start again. With my older 211K, I can hold the button down and it keeps moving until it hits the end. Is this a bug ? Both receivers are running the same software version . I have tried unplug, reset, etc. Also notice that the scroll speed is slower than my 722k ( probably slower processor) Looking for suggestions.


----------



## P Smith

Different remote ?


----------



## RBenson

I have tried two other remotes, a 5.3 and a 6.4, and the all acted the same. Evidently something to do with the receiver. Do you have the DVR function activated? I can't remember if it acted this way before activating.


----------



## Larry Allen

I have the same problem with my 211K! Can be quite aggravating at times!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The 211k should have a 20.0 remote. When you first setup the new 211k, did you readdress the remote to the receiver? If not, you could try that to see if it respond differently. Here is the instructions on how to readdress the remote to the receiver:

Remote: All Other Remotes 
Go to System Info screen. Remote address is displayed on this screen.
Hold down the SAT button until all mode lights light up. 
Enter a number between 1 and 15 (different from current number) using the numeric keypad on the remote. 
Press the pound (#) button. 
Once the SAT button blinks three times, press record. 
Note: If successful, the number selected in step 3 will appear in the System Info screen under Remote Address.


----------



## dontech

Setting the remote address did not help. I did find that even if I use the I have from the old 211K receiver on the new receiver the same problem exists. Using the front panel to scroll up and down by holding the button down does work. I may have created a new issue. In order to try to fix the problem, I reset factory defaults. I even reset the receiver. Now I am having a problem on the RF feed only with the size of the image -- everything is zoomed on HD where it was letterboxed before and I can't adjust it. HDMI is still fine.


----------



## dontech

Looks like the reset messed up my zoom setting and I was able to restore them back to normal -- still have the problem with the scrolling not being continuous while holding the button down


----------



## RBenson

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The 211k should have a 20.0 remote. When you first setup the new 211k, did you readdress the remote to the receiver? If not, you could try that to see if it respond differently. Here is the instructions on how to readdress the remote to the receiver:
> 
> Remote: All Other Remotes
> Go to System Info screen. Remote address is displayed on this screen.
> Hold down the SAT button until all mode lights light up.
> Enter a number between 1 and 15 (different from current number) using the numeric keypad on the remote.
> Press the pound (#) button.
> Once the SAT button blinks three times, press record.
> Note: If successful, the number selected in step 3 will appear in the System Info screen under Remote Address.


My 211K came with a 5.4 remote.


----------



## RBenson

I reset from address 1 to address 5 with no difference. Also tried a 21.0 remote with no success. It definitely is something with the receivers.


----------



## dontech

agreed -- tried different types of remotes as well


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

If you press the * (format) button on the bottom left of the remote to change the format for the receiver/TV. Just cycle through till you find the correct format for your TV. The 5.4 remote is probably for the 211 receiver. What is the software version the receiver has? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dontech

Ray -- L499 Sounds like a software or firmware issue to me where there are a few folks who see this issue


----------



## RBenson

dontech said:


> Ray -- L499 Sounds like a software or firmware issue to me where there are a few folks who see this issue


It's been this way ever since I have had my receiver. Probably close to a year and several software updates. Have L499 now. And this remote (5.4) came in the box with my 211K.


----------



## RBenson

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If you press the * (format) button on the bottom left of the remote to change the format for the receiver/TV. Just cycle through till you find the correct format for your TV. The 5.4 remote is probably for the 211 receiver. What is the software version the receiver has? Please let me know. Thanks.


I don't think you understand the problem. When you press the program guide button then the right browse button to scan through the guide, it stops at the end of the first page instead of continuing to scan until you release the button. When you do this with my 622 it will keep scanning until you reach the last day on your guide.


----------



## BobaBird

Ray C said:


> The 211k should have a 20.0 remote.


This k is not like the others (see OTA module confusion). When introduced the 20.0/21.0 came only with the 222k and 722k; if that's been expanded I missed hearing about it. The TechPortal seems to have gone away, but http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/product_brochures/211_brochure.pdf shows a 5.x remote for both the 211 and 211k.


----------



## dontech

my 211k came with the 20.0 IR remote


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

BobaBird,

Where originally the 20.0/21.0 came with the K series receivers, we are now replacing some remotes (when broken) with the 21.0 (VIP receivers, except 922). 20.0 is still used with the 211/211k/411 for replacements.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

dontech,

The L4.99 software is the current version. Would you PM your receiver and smart card number to me so I can submit a trouble report to our engineer for a resolution to this problem. Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird

Thanks Ray. Another question on this tanget, with apologies to the OP. Are any of the other receivers getting the 20.0 going to be able to use the system backup feature?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

BobaBird,

The VIP receiver remotes are replaced with the 21.0 remote but the backup feature is exclusive to the 722k with the 20.0 and 21.0 remotes and the 922 with the 32.0 remote. None of the other receiver, which can use the 21.0 remote, have that capability. Thanks.


----------



## yruaskin

I also am having the same issue with my remote not advancing the schedule. Has this been resolved?


----------



## dontech

no resolution yet -- also noticed the same issue with holding down the remote button setting a manual timer


----------



## wyattwd

"dontech" said:


> I just got a brand new 211k and I notice a difference from my older 211k. When I hold down the arrows to scroll the guide on the new receiver -- either right or down it only scrolls a bit and stops. In order to continue to scroll, I have to release the button and start again. With my older 211K, I can hold the button down and it keeps moving until it hits the end. Is this a bug ? Both receivers are running the same software version . I have tried unplug, reset, etc. Also notice that the scroll speed is slower than my 722k ( probably slower processor) Looking for suggestions.


I have this problem, too.
It stops scrolling after a few seconds. I notice it doesn't happen when I'm pointing the remote one inch from the receiver.


----------



## yruaskin

yruaskin said:


> I also am having the same issue with my remote not advancing the schedule. Has this been resolved?


Any chance that the Dish Network Internet folks can address this problem?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

This is not a known issue with our 211/211k receivers. One post stated that when they were closer to the receiver the remote worked better. ARe you tried the remote closer to the sensor on the receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.



yruaskin said:


> Any chance that the Dish Network Internet folks can address this problem?


----------



## dontech

Agree with yruaskin's feedback. I have not gotten any feedback from Dish since I submitted this thread and assumed that there was an issue that was being worked on. I just tested my 211k and the workaround is to hold the remote close to the receiver in a direct line so that scrolling is continuous when the guide button is held.


----------



## wyattwd

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> This is not a known issue with our 211/211k receivers. One post stated that when they were closer to the receiver the remote worked better. ARe you tried the remote closer to the sensor on the receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.


Basically the remote stops scrolling randomly unless I point the remote directly to the sensor on the receiver.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

How long has this occurred? Has anything changed around your receiver - new electronics, new TV. or anything moved to a different spot around your TV? Please let me know. Thanks.



wyattwd said:


> Basically the remote stops scrolling randomly unless I point the remote directly to the sensor on the receiver.


----------

